# Anybody in the Ohio area looking for a Great Pyr?



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Anybody in the Ohio area looking for a Great Pyr? 
http://www.examiner.com/article/hand...t-ohio-shelter

https://www.facebook.com/rescuemeohi...type=1&theater​


----------

